# Own vehicle on FM



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

I dare say this has been (exhaustively?) dealt with before, but under the new FM regime, can I take an international flight out of Mexico while my vehicle is still in the country, temporalily imported on an FM document? Or must the vehicle leave with me each and every time I leave the country, no matter how I cross the border?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are in Mexico on a 180 day FMM, you may not leave a car behind when you leave. Be sure to get your car's sticker removed by Aduana and to turn in your FMM at the INM office before leaving Mexico. In order to do that, you must have a 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante' visa (FM3 or FM2).


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

What RV ****** says is absolutely true. Also true and consistent with RV Gringos note on returning where hadn't canceled FMT/FMM is that there doesn't seem to be a linkage between immigration & visas and banjercito & aduano stickers. Twice I have been in Mexico on FMT or FMM and had emergency in the US including a family death where couldn't drive out. In both cases, I brought to the border paperwork including an obituary expecting that would be in issue but immigration canceled visa and stamped passport separately from my going to banjercito so never used or brought up. Not sure how long this will hold so we are planning on converting to no inmigrante status this trip.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

With an FM3 you don't cancel the visa when you leave so you can leave the car in Mexico. With an FMT/FMM turista ... you do cancel the visa when you leave so the car is no longer legal


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

On the FMM it shows the way you entered Mexico, on the back there is a stamp with the day you entered Mexico and to the left of that is a profile of an automobile, if you flew in there would be a profile of an airplane........I do not think an airline employee would notice it but if you leave Mexico without your car it is considered abandoned by Mexican officials.............


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you for that. I was then going to ask 'What about if on FM£ (or FM2)?' but that has already been answered by sparks, I think, to the effect that on an FM3, one can fly out and leave the car behind.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> On the FMM it shows the way you entered Mexico, on the back there is a stamp with the day you entered Mexico and to the left of that is a profile of an automobile, if you flew in there would be a profile of an airplane........I do not think an airline employee would notice it but if you leave Mexico without your car it is considered abandoned by Mexican officials.............


Immigration is not concerned with your car, so no INM officials or airline employees are involved. The fact is, your car is temporarily imported and that status is only valid if you are legally in Mexico with and FMM or if you hold a higher immigration status as 'no inmigrado' or 'inmigrado'. Since the FMM is only a one entry permit, which becomes invalid outside of Mexico, your car becomes illegally in Mexico, as stated above. It therefore puts you in a very dangerous position, if it were damaged, stolen, burned, used and involved in an accident, etc. You would remain responsible for all of the consequences and guilty of an illegal act in leaving it behind. Believe me, you don't want to take those chances. Because of this, the illegal car could be permanently confiscated if discovered. No matter how hard you try, you aren't going to hear what you want to hear.
It is Aduana (customs) that is involved with your car & you must meet their conditions, for which you have posted a bond; but probably haven't read it.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think what you said is don't leave US car under FMM but OK with no inmigrato or "higher".
Only other point is that good to make a copy of marriage license and keep with car paperwork so spouse can drive alone.


----------

